# Another one...



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

...you see, you shouldn't encourage me...warned you about my having the spirit of a 12 yrs old....


Actual call center conversations!

Customer: 'I've been calling 700-1000 for two days and can't get
through; can you help?'
Operator: 'Where did you get that number, sir?'
Customer: 'It's on the door of your business.'
Operator: 'Sir, those are the hours that we are open.'

Samsung Electronics
Caller:'Can you give me the telephone number for Jack?'
Operator: 'I'm sorry, sir, I don't understand who you are talking about.'
Caller: 'On page 1, section 5, of the user guide it clearly states that
I need to unplug the fax machine from the AC wall socket and telephone
Jack before cleaning. Now, can you give me the number for Jack?'
Operator: 'I think it means the telephone plug on the wall.'

Caller: 'I'd like the number of the Argo Fish Bar, please'
Operator: 'I'm sorry, there's no listing. Are you sure that the spelling
is correct?'
Caller: 'Well, it used to be called the Bargo Fish Bar but the 'B' fell
off.'

Then there was the caller who asked for a knitwear company in Woven.
Operator: 'Woven? Are you sure?'
Caller: 'Yes. That's what it says on the label -- Woven in Scotland . '

On another occasion, a man making heavy breathing sounds from a phone
box told a worried operator: 'I haven't got a pen, so I'm steaming up
the window to write the number on.'

Tech Support: 'I need you to right-click on the Open Desktop.'
Customer: 'OK.'
Tech Support: 'Did you get a pop-up menu?'
Customer: 'No.'
Tech Support: 'OK. Right-Click again. Do you see a pop-up menu?'
Customer: 'No.'
Tech Support: 'OK, sir. Can you tell me what you have done up until this
point?'
Customer: 'Sure. You told me to write 'click' and I wrote 'click'.'

Tech Support: 'OK. At the bottom left hand side of your screen, can you
see the 'OK' button displayed?'
Customer: 'Wow! How can you see my screen from there?'


----------



## amastie (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: another one...*

:rolling:
amastie


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: another one...*


----------



## NicNak (Nov 26, 2008)

:icecream:  That was so funny!  You have such a great sense of humor!  

Thanks so much for sharing.  Gave me a nice early morning laugh


----------



## Meg (Nov 27, 2008)

Hehehehe.

Those bewildered customers sound like me when I'm looking for something in a hardware store... :blush:


----------

